# do we make a good couple?



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

well here we is


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

me


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

her ! YAY lol her hair needs fixin...wish i had a better pic shes the tops


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

lol me


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

sure


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

WHAT THE f*ck...
GROSE! OMG..

Each to their own, i am happy to report, but, HOLY HELL!
She is .... down right NASTY!

and i hate percings! and if one isnt enuff, lets do the entire face!
ARG!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

thats my english baby


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

lol shes cute as a button


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

<proud>


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

thats all you


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> lol shes cute as a button


 Yes, she reminds me as one of those red alert bottons, you know the ones you see in cartoons that just wont shut the f*ck up, then they smash with a ACME hammer?


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

bobme said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> > lol shes cute as a button
> ...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Atlease fix the damn hair color


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

User said:


> Atlease fix the damn hair color










well thats a punk girl for ya


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

You make a good couple pal.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

johndeere said:


> You make a good couple pal.:nod:


true, i just dont like pink hair lol


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont think she can go past air port security with out beheading her self.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

sh*t i just noticed the green


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

well, i think she's pretty. every girl has their own beauty to them. i'm totally diggin that hair though.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

i agree shes not ugly, I just dont like the hair color - what ever you like go for it


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

thanks guys weve been friends for years just started taking it past friendship...too bad she is in wales now though honestly i know ive been a dick but im such a sucker romantic. i am so sweet to her lol i wanna cuddles.. im going to wales for christmas yay!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

First word that came to mind was WOW


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> First word that came to mind was WOW


 lmao


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> thanks guys weve been friends for years just started taking it past friendship...too bad she is in wales now though honestly i know ive been a dick but im such a sucker romantic. i am so sweet to her lol i wanna cuddles.. im going to wales for christmas yay!


 We all hope that you have a whale of a time.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

wow that is, whoa


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Uhh, as long as you are happy. I like my girls a little more... conservative.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

If the both of you are happy with one another that's all that matters. Who cares what others think!


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

to each there own


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

:nod: I would have her do her hair blue and one color though or her natural with blue streaks.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i think u two were born for eachother,


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

pcrose said:


> I would have her do her hair blue and one color though or her natural with blue streaks.


 she always changes it


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

the mean last one she was too mean to me...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

siclids said:


> If the both of you are happy with one another that's all that matters. Who cares what others think!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

just get her to die all her hair that red and youll be set go for it


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> First word that came to mind was WOW


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

nice parrot

-obie


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

here is what i prefer cretin (but she also needs to die hair red)


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

delta said:


> here is what i prefer cretin (but she also needs to die hair red)


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

she is OK. Does she use elmers glue to get spikes like that? and i have a question for you. Why do you feel the need to dye your hair like that? just curious.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i dye my hair because i like to and because i get bored with normality. I guess its my personality and what appeals to it. I donno what she uses but she should use somethin else lol i donno what kind of glue they have in wales.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Her pic is way confusing....i thought she had a hole in her head at 1st cos she's stood by the trees!..

Go for it....cute couple.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

tramca said:


> Her pic is way confusing....i thought she had a hole in her head at 1st cos she's stood by the trees!..
> 
> Go for it....cute couple.


 LOL


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Holy Sweet sh*t!! You all need to get out a bit, cause she is frickin' UGLY!!!!

Like seriously!!

Have you all not seen a hot chick??? Like for real, I thought HOT was HOT and NOT was NOT....but I guess I'm wrong......But GOD DAMN SON....she isn't even something that can be considered good looking by Stevie WONDER!!!









The look on my face when I saw that pic and when I think of it ------>









but, in closing to each their own!!! Have at it, but I wouldn't even brown bag it!!


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

RHOM-ULOUS said:


> Holy Sweet sh*t!! You all need to get out a bit, cause she is frickin' UGLY!!!!
> 
> Like seriously!!
> 
> ...










lol that's harsh man


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the hair is real bad


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

At least shes not fat.

NUC!!!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

ummm metal chicks or sumthing

were she from in england cretin


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

rhom is just a peice of sh*t that follows my threads being a little p*ssy if he seen me in person hed hide behind a tree or his mommies leg..since we all know he knows his mommies legs very well, by toungue anyways lol







<--this is him getting ready for his moms asscrack he told me his favorit color was brown and that he likes the chocolate his mommy makes...and btw she is from manchester but recently moved to wales. she is more of a punk rock chick though not metal lol


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

222..i wish i had a better pic of her face she is a cutie pie


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RHOM-ULOUS said:


> Holy Sweet sh*t!! You all need to get out a bit, cause she is frickin' UGLY!!!!
> 
> Like seriously!!
> 
> ...


 I know, freedom of speech and all that, but you know what: you really are a f*cking asshole.
Sometimes it's better to just shut the f*ck up, but you obviously don't have a clue...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> her ! YAY lol her hair needs fixin...wish i had a better pic shes the tops


 must suck going thru metal detectors


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nitrofish said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> > her ! YAY lol her hair needs fixin...wish i had a better pic shes the tops
> ...










I heard Christina Aguillera set off a metal detector at an aiport with her *ahem* private piercings..


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> RHOM-ULOUS said:
> 
> 
> > Holy Sweet sh*t!! You all need to get out a bit, cause she is frickin' UGLY!!!!
> ...


thanks for the support my good man lol...christina aggy...f her lol i hope she was cavity searched. yeah im worried about if we travel like were gonna be stuck in line for a while.. jewelz i own pumping iron BTW special edition DVD. i was into bodybuilding for a while im still big just really out of shape i need to hit the gym more..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> her ! YAY lol her hair needs fixin...wish i had a better pic shes the tops


 Yeah..All I am going to say is that you two are good for each other..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

delta said:


> here is what i prefer cretin (but she also needs to die hair red)


 EEEEWWW


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

This is THE MOST DISGUSTING thread I have seen in a LLOOONNNGG time..it is more disturbing than a thread with nude old fat men!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Why would someone want to ruin themselves like that? She prob could make herself look pretty if she tried..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> That is a disgrace to the white race...


 so are you

why do you post 5 times in a row ?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> RHOM-ULOUS said:
> 
> 
> > Holy Sweet sh*t!! You all need to get out a bit, cause she is frickin' UGLY!!!!
> ...










that sounds like something i would say

and dude go for it
everybody has there own taste 
shoot i used to have blue,green,white and like ten other colors hair
2 lip rings and inbetwwen my nose done

now im down to one in my ear


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

dude, YOU get rid of your red hair, and make her get rid of her wierd f*cking pink/green

no wonder your P's are so scared of you with that hair


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> That is a disgrace to the white race...


 You are a disgrace to the GTO ya damn Nazi.

I never knew we had so many dicks on P-fury.


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> rhom is just a peice of sh*t that follows my threads being a little p*ssy if he seen me in person hed hide behind a tree or his mommies leg..since we all know he knows his mommies legs very well, by toungue anyways lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I know, freedom of speech and all that, but you know what: you really are a f*cking asshole.
> Sometimes it's better to just shut the f*ck up, but you obviously don't have a clue...


Like WTF is that??? You asked for opinions and I gave you mine straight up!! If you can't handle it, don't post and ask.

And those of you that think it was too harsh, you're wrong, that's my opinion but like I said to each their own!

And Cretin that is one of the worst burns ever!! I wish I had more arms so I could give that the four thumbs down!!






























And if I saw you in person I wouldn't hide, I've met people that are way more "different" than you. I don't hide, I'm me and if you don't like, you can go to *&$#!!!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

RHOM-ULOUS said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> > rhom is just a peice of sh*t that follows my threads being a little p*ssy if he seen me in person hed hide behind a tree or his mommies leg..since we all know he knows his mommies legs very well, by toungue anyways lol
> ...


 I dont think it was harsh, not one bit. You want someones opinion, expect the worst... or dont ask the damn question!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey, there's also a civil way to voice your opinions, without disrespecting someone for no other reason than to disrespect that person, or acting all tough and all by using profanity.
I guess you guys didn't attend school long enough to learn about that, but that's still no excuse....

Whatever kind of person Cretin is and whatever you think about him or his girlfriend, you gotta respect PFury board rules, which includes no disrespecting remarks.
If that's all you can blurt out, just sftu


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Is that Peanuts uncle?!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Is that Peanuts uncle?!


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

Too many people to quote......its those people that talk sh*t on your girl that have never had pu**y b4 in their life and want everyone to b miserable like they r.....If your happy bro then I'm happy for u







let those guys talk thier sh*t cuz while your gettin sum their at home


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^ u speak the truth..and dont worry wut these guys say...everyone is beautiful in there own way...and u and her are happy together so just ignore wut these jerkoffs say


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Hey, there's also a civil way to voice your opinions, without disrespecting someone for no other reason than to disrespect that person, or acting all tough and all by using profanity.
> I guess you guys didn't attend school long enough to learn about that, but that's still no excuse....
> 
> Whatever kind of person Cretin is and whatever you think about him or his girlfriend, you gotta respect PFury board rules, which includes no disrespecting remarks.
> If that's all you can blurt out, just sftu


 Okay, First off Judazz I've prolly got more schooling than you!

And as for profanities you use quite a bit yourself!!









Acting tough by using profanities??? hmmm.....let me think about that for a sec.. ah! that isn't what I'm doin', its the way I talk and Cretin use more profanities than I. Thanks though!!









And as for no disrespecting.....that is what you are doing yourself....damn son, practice what you preach!!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> > lol shes cute as a button
> ...


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> That is a disgrace to the white race...


 i swearto god id sledge hammer your face with my fist if you were standing in front of me. its funny when someone is challenged to accept something they arent usedto and to figure out sometyhing they may have no experience in and is challenged in any way...that peoples mental defects become VERY obvious and they are made to look like fools id feel sorry for you but i think your actually dumb enough and piss me off enough to hurt severely. it may be me od-ing of caffeine but id be your master  you wannatalk about racism bitch and races and use racial comments and be an ignorant f*ck? ID BE YOUR MASTER and youd be begging me to let you go id make you into my lil bitch!youre about as worthless as the sticky spot on the blanket and dear god i wish you stayed that way.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> dude, YOU get rid of your red hair, and make her get rid of her wierd f*cking pink/green
> 
> no wonder your P's are so scared of you with that hair


 lol funny if i ddint celebrate personal freedom...too bad i do


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > That is a disgrace to the white race...
> ...


 The white race comment is taking it too far, seriously that is something that I wouldnt' even say!!!

I mean I give it straight up but I'm not an idiot about it!! Those comments deserve a punch to the face!!!

Hey Cretin would prolly think that the chicks I date are plain and lame, but I don't care, its to each their own!!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

RHOM-ULOUS said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, there's also a civil way to voice your opinions, without disrespecting someone for no other reason than to disrespect that person, or acting all tough and all by using profanity.
> ...


 RHOM youre a turd who i obviously threaten or you wouldnt follow me around talking sh*t justto piss me off you want a peice of me come get it son i bet in about 2 seconds youd be running your ass back up cross the border. you didnt post your oppinion you purposefully tried to piss someone off and people here that have the braisn to see it will see through your idiot oppinions.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

lets all clarify the difference between posting an oppinion about how you feel and purposfully trying to bring someone down and being a peice of sh*t ok?


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Seriously, I've got better things to do with my time then piss you off, get over yourself I don't spend my every waking hour thinkin' how to piss you off!!!

And I do think that girl is Gross!! My opinion!! and my face was like


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RHOM-ULOUS said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, there's also a civil way to voice your opinions, without disrespecting someone for no other reason than to disrespect that person, or acting all tough and all by using profanity.
> ...


 More schooling?














And still no jack-sh*t about respect???
You're a funny guy, you know that, _dad_...

As for the rest:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> RHOM-ULOUS said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 You'd be surprised. Respectful people are few and far between. It's unfortunate.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > RHOM-ULOUS said:
> ...


 i have to agree...

you asshole hyphen..

LOL


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hahaha :x as though you were any better!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

im just saying cretin, she'd be much cutter without the hair... didnt mean to offend


----------



## demonmistress (Jul 25, 2004)

I think you make a great couple. Most mainstream folks fail to see the attraction between folks who choose to have individual, subculture styles. It doesn't matter what ANYONE thinks, as long as the two of you are happy. If she treats you right and is a good person, that's what really matters, right? Personally, I think someone who isn't afraid to show their unique personality and taste is far more "attractive" and interesting than someone who goes with whatever fad is popular this week.


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> > More schooling?
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


More schooling?














And still no jack-sh*t about respect???

More schooling!?!?!......looks like you need a lesson or two....the proper word and spelling in this case would be KNOW not NO.....

And I give respect where it is deserved and I show people respect when they show it to me!! You know nothing of respect......you don't know anything about the people on here and what they are like except how they interact. It makes for good conversation!

_this public service announcement has been brought to you by the educators of p-fury, keeping your mind open and not letting it rot._

The contents contained within are not the express views of p-fury but are just one members views aimed to keep peoples minds open and provoke conversation and debate.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

RHOM-ULOUS said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, there's also a civil way to voice your opinions, without disrespecting someone for no other reason than to disrespect that person, or acting all tough and all by using profanity.
> ...


 If you have anything past a highschool education then the canadian post secondary education system has failed us all.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> lets all clarify the difference between posting an oppinion about how you feel and purposfully trying to bring someone down and being a peice of sh*t ok?


 wtf did you expect when u posted, stupid attention whore. Im sure you expected we would all say she was hot and your ego would be boosted but instead some people sad what they truly thought that she looks like a rooster who was attacked by a disguntled body peircing worker.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Holy Crap! I just realized something..when my sister was little she had a troll that looked EXACTLY like your girlfriend!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RHOM-ULOUS said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > > More schooling?
> ...


 You know for someone living in the Netherlands thats trilingual and went to college and got a degree, I'd think he's pretty well educated. An example, he's one of the ONLY one's that offers a great defense on being against the war using specific examples in his posts and so forth.

I could get English politically correct on your way of typing, but will refuse not to. This is a forum discussion board, not an English class. Our posts reflect how we speak in general -- its laxed.

So chill out, will ya?!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Holy Crap! I just realized something..when my sister was little she had a troll that looked EXACTLY like your girlfriend!!


 In all your posts in this thread youve failed to post anything constructive/respectful. If you cant contribute respectfully please stay out. That goes for everyone else disrespecting Cretin and his g/f.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

indecisive said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> > lets all clarify the difference between posting an oppinion about how you feel and purposfully trying to bring someone down and being a peice of sh*t ok?
> ...


 I agree.. He made this thread for attention - more specifically props - so people would tell him how hot his girl is.. but the problem is, he's too damn sensitive to every bit of negative criticism..and you had to expect some. I agree in general some people were a little harsh and would've been better off holding their tongue ; but let's face it - this thread was just a trainwreck from the beginning. I have no idea why people are sometimes so desperate for others' approval - especially on the Internet. If you don't care what others say will never matter - and this thread is never created to begin with ..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ohh K!!


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> indecisive said:
> 
> 
> > cretinHOP said:
> ...


 Its funny how he talks about how he doesnt care about what other people think of him and he doesnt go with the norm, yet as you said he seems desperate for our approval and as soon as someone says something "negative" he's is quickly on the defensive like he expected us all to love his swiss cheese looking gf


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

indecisive said:


> Its funny how he talks about how he doesnt care about what other people think of him and he doesnt go with the norm, yet as you said he seems desperate for our approval and as soon as someone says something "negative" he's is quickly on the defensive like he expected us all to love his swiss cheese looking gf


 The people who constantly keep repeating how they don't care what people think are usually the ones who care the most


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

just another loser with a web romance, nothing else needs to be said


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

One little favor was all I asked, and you guys couldnt even follow it


----------

